# Mums near Piacenza?



## Clear456 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello All

I have recently moved to a small village (15mins from Piacenza) and currently learning Italian.

My husband and I have a 5month baby and I am missing the social side of meeting other mums to share tips and advice.

Any other mums in the same area that want to meet up?

Hope to hear from you!


----------



## gabsta26 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Gabrielle in Fidenza*

Hi, I'm Gabrielle from the NW (UK).
I live in Fidenza (abnout 30 km from Piacenza). I have 2 boys of 3 and 5 and I know how difficult it can be to get started here.
Give me a shout if you'd like to chat - am happy to answer any questions!
Gabrielle


----------



## Clear456 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Gabrielle

Thanks so much for your note and I would love a chat, let me know the best way to contact you?


----------



## gabsta26 (Sep 8, 2013)

my gmail address is the same as my id. send me an email then we can swap numbers etc. look fwd to hearing from you.


----------

